
Guitar Machine - kick
https://www.media.mit.edu/posts/guitar-machine/
======
castratikron
This guy probably has the best guitar machine I've ever seen. He's also made
accordion machines:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNLXYuqPRSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNLXYuqPRSc)

~~~
excalibur
Thanks for that link. This is the approach I've been interested in for a long
time, it has the ability to play things that a human never could (the size of
and number of fingers on the human hand limit the chords you can achieve). But
it's pretty decisively the machine playing there. The human participation
element in the MIT version is a very interesting addition.

I think a combination of their software and body-side mechanics with the
Russian fretboard apparatus could do some really interesting things sonically.
But it would still be less fun to play than the MIT guitar in its current
form.

------
leoc
So functionally it's roughly equivalent to a Gizmotron
[https://www.gizmotron.com/](https://www.gizmotron.com/) with extra solenoids
to push the wheels up and down. Actually the Gizmo is better in several
respects: it doesn't block the fretboard (though it can be an obstacle for the
picking/plucking hand), doesn't prevent string bending and by now seems to
have a less staccato and less harsh-sounding string activation.

~~~
deckar01
It has a drive shaft, worm gears, and a single motor. Seems like an odd
design. I wonder if I can build similar device using a 6mm DC motor for each
string and some gears to crank up the torque?

------
jacknews
AI augmentation, human-machine symbiosis, etc, are definitely interesting.

What's up with vimeo though? Almost 2020 and it still doesn't work properly. I
don't think I've ever played a video without constant stutters, buffering,
etc.

Letting it play all the way through in order to buffer the whole thing, so
that you can play it again, this time 'preloaded', results in it starting the
download over - arrghh!

~~~
uxp100
I'm always pleased to see vimeo due to higher quality video, and lack of
buffering, unlike youtube, which does buffer for me from time to time. So we
definitely have very different experiences.

------
mxfh
But does it _Kill Fascists_ ?

~~~
vibrolax
Yes, with deep learning model of Woodie Guthrie style and intention.

------
apecat
This could spice up the next Tame Impala[1] or St. Vincent[2] tours.

Mentioning them because both Kevin Parker and Annie Clark tend to be
interesting in their guitar engineering, while creating popular, accessible
and increasingly synth-driven pop/rock.

1 - [https://youtu.be/E2mNdT43M8o?t=366](https://youtu.be/E2mNdT43M8o?t=366)

2 - [https://youtu.be/3I89orRWN7I?t=153](https://youtu.be/3I89orRWN7I?t=153)

------
forgotmypwd123
reminds me of the Wintergatan Marble Machine

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q)

~~~
gnode
I'm fond of this Lego acid house machine:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fat8ptpiufA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fat8ptpiufA)

------
sjonkedispe
Pat Metheny's Orchestrion project may also be of interest here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsYEOUKS4Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsYEOUKS4Yk)

------
ngold
Why not. This will make some interesting music.

------
obituary_latte
djent players love this one weird trick

~~~
soyguzzler
No need for tricks when all you need is a broken trampoline and a mic to
record djent.

------
nickthemagicman
I have effects pedals that do the same kinds of things. Its more or less an
mechanical synthesizer.

------
kumarvvr
Can anyone identify the wireless communication chip they are using?

------
zwieback
I think Leo would get a kick out of this, also Les.

